# Interesting article



## Muppet (May 3, 2018)

The Spy Who Came Home | The New Yorker


----------



## Grunt (May 3, 2018)

That brother is truly in love with himself....


----------



## Muppet (May 3, 2018)

Agoge said:


> That brother is truly in love with himself....



Seriously. The "I love me syndrome".


----------



## Grunt (May 3, 2018)

I have news for him...community based policing and good situational awareness and police work have been around for a few weeks before he invented it....


----------



## Muppet (May 3, 2018)

Agoge said:


> I have news for him...community based policing and good situational awareness and police work have been around for a few weeks before he invented it....



I should have added a question mark to the "interesting article". LOL


----------



## Grunt (May 3, 2018)

Muppet said:


> I should have added a question mark to the "interesting article". LOL



No worries, Brother...I read that into it....


----------



## CDG (May 3, 2018)

I thought it was a good article. I didn't read any "I love me" syndrome into it. Seemed like he had some good ideas, that while maybe being used elsewhere, weren't being used in his area.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 3, 2018)

Agoge said:


> That brother is truly in love with himself....



Agreed


----------

